# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Blu Ray drajvat dhe disqet.

## benseven11

Blu ray Drajv-at jane ne treg ne dy kategori.
Blu ray drajv player qe jane vetem lexusa,mund te futesh disqe blu ray dhe shohesh filma,por nuk mund te djegesh,ne Blu disqe bosh.(nuk ja vlen ti blesh)
(njelloj si CD_ROM dhe DVD_Rom drajvat qe lexojne disqe,por nuk kane aftesi per te njohur dhe djegur disqe bosh).

Blu Ray Drajv Writer(shkrues).Keto drajva,lexojne disqe dhe mund te djegin disqe bosh.
Montimi,instalimi i drajvit brenda ne kompjuter eshte i lehte.Duhet mbajtur parasysh qe futja e
Blu ray drajvit te behet duke shkeputur panelin ballor plastik te kompjuterit dhe futur
Blu drajverin nga pjesa ballore e kompjuterit qe eshte shume me e lehte se sa ta futesh ate nga krahu i madherbordit.
Te gjitha modelet blu drajv punojne me sata kabell.

Blu drajvat suportojne jo vetem Bluray disqet por edhe CD-R te thjeshta dhe disqe DVD.
Keshtu qe kur ben upgrade ne kompjuter dhe fut nje blu drajv,nuk ke nevoje me
per dvd drajvine vjeter qe duhet hequr dhe nuk duhet mbajtur i instaluar nekompjuter pasi Blu drajvi i lexon 
shumicen e tipeve te disqeve.

Nje model me poshte Blu Drajv shkrus.

LG WH08LS20 BLACK SATA LIGHTSCRIBE 8X BLU RAY WRITER with Software (OEM)

LG Blu Ray Drajv model WH08LS20 
Lexon disqe Blu Ray dhe djeg Disqe bosh Blu Ray.
Formatet e disqeve qe suporton ne lexim
BD=Blue Ray Disk
BD-ROM: 8X 
BD-R: 8X 
BDMV(AACS Compliant Disc): 4.8X 
DVD+R/-R: 12X 
DVD+RW/-RW: 10X 
DVD-ROM: 16X 
DVD-RAM: 5X 
DVD-Video (CSS Compliant Disc) (SL/DL): 4.8X 
CD-ROM: 48X 
CD-DA (DAE): 40X Write Method: BD-R SD/DL; BD-RE SL/DL; DVD+R/-R; DVD+R DL/-R DL; DVD+RW/-RW; DVD-RAM; CD-R; CD-RW 
Formatet e disqeve qe suporton ne shkrim(me fjale te tjera tipet e disqeve bosh qe njeh per te bere djegje).
BD-R SL/DL: 8X 
BD-R SL LTH: 4X 
BD-RE SL/DL: 2X 
DVD+R/-R: 16X 
DVD+RW/-RW: 8X/6X 
DVD+R DL/-R DL: 4X 
DVD-RAM: 5X 
CD-R: 40X 
CD-RW: 24X 
---

Ky model suporton Light scribe,krijim etikete disku me djegje,pa leter/boje.
madhesia e DVD Drajvit blu ray eshte e njejte si DVD shkrusat

Bashke me kete Blu disk Drajv vjen edhe disku me keto programe nga Cyberlink.
1.Blue Disk Advisor,
 qe analizon kompjuterin dhe shikon nese kompjuteri mund te perballoje
apo jo,luajtjen e filmave ne blu disk,mund te perballoje djegjen ne disqe blu ray apo jo.
2.Blu disk suite.Ky aplikacion lejon instalimin e gjithe programeve ne disk,eshte si wizard.
3.Label print.Program per printim etiketash disku.
4.Media show.Program qe skanon kompjuterin per video dhe imazhe dhe i mbledh ato ne nje direktori,per ti luajtur/pare me vone.
5.Power to Go.Program djeges,suporton Blu ray disqet dhe CD/DVD disqet.
6.Power DVD.program per te luajtur video nga disqe blu ray,video ne HD ne disqe DVD, Filma ne dvd disqe te
zakonshme si dhe skedare video nga kompjuteri.
7.Power producer
Figurat me poshte

----------


## benseven11

Pas instalimit te Blu drajvit ne kompjuter futet disku instalus ne kompjuter dhe instaluar programet.Behet azhurnimi i drajverit firmware nga aplikacioni LG...Update.

----------


## benseven11

Gjate instalimit do shfaqet menuja me programet qe jane ne disk dhe pas instalimit te programeve ristartohet kompjuteri.

----------


## benseven11

Blu Ray advizori,rezultatet dhe programi label print.

----------


## benseven11

Pamje nga programet ,Media Show,Power to Go dhe Power DVD.

----------


## benseven11

Pamje nga programi power producer.

----------


## benseven11

Tipet e disqeve Blu.
BD-Re 
Jane disqe ku mund ti djegesh,luash dhe fshish materialin ne disk nqs do.Dy modele me poshte:
Disqet ketu jane secili me kapacitet mbajtes 25GB.Shpejtesia e djegjes qe keto suportojne 
ne shkrim(djegje/fshirje)eshte shume e ulet 2X.
Duhet mbajtur parasush qe megjithse drajvi suporton deri ne 8x max shpejtesi,ne djegje duhetrespektuar sa shpejtesi maksimum suporton disku,ka shume
rendesi ne rastedjegjesh dhe jo sa suporton dravi.Nqs drajvi do kerkoje te djege mbi shpejtesine limit qe ka disku(mbi 2x),programi
djeges do jape mesazh gabimi.Perpara djegies shiko diskun se sa x ka te shkruar nesiperfaqe.qs shkruan 2 x atehere ne djegje si shpejtesi zgjedh 2x jo me shume.

----------


## benseven11

Si te dallosh disqe Blu qe mund te digjen dhe rifshihen dhe ridigjen prape.
Te etiketa mbi kapak kane te shkruar BD-RE.

----------


## benseven11

Model tjeter i perhapur eshte BD-R, me shpejtesi me te larte ne djegje 8x,disqe qe digjen vetem nje here ashtu si disqet DVD-R,DVD+R.
Nje tip tjeter disqesh jane disqet Blu ray Mini me kapacitet te kufizuar mbajtes 7.5 gb,diameter rreth 10 cm dhe perdoret ne modele video kamera per te djegur direkt materialin e filmuar ne mini disk.
Disqet blu me te perhapura jane ne kapacitete mbajtese 25gb dhe 50 gb.
Per djegjen e disqeve blu mund te perdoren programet,Power to go nga Cyberlink ose NEro.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Faleminderit PEr inFon Ben , po per cmimet si jan per momentin? Edhe dicka qe nuk e mar vesh , ato harxhohet mundesia qe kan SHkruesit per lightscribe?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Sa per cmimet eshte shtrenjte sa per lightscripe jo nuk harxhohet pasi behet me laser nga diamanti i kokes se DVD

----------

